# Cadillac Cue (Mylink) running on Cruze 2017 !!!!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Based on the navigation database updates I'm pretty sure that GM migrated almost everything to a common architecture for 2016 and newer models. 

Makes sense because there were countless different infotainment architectures and the effort to support all of them must have been overwhelmingly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Word Cadillac caught my eye, Chevy/Caddy dealer had just one in stock back in 2011, test drove it, it was a Cruze with a 360 HP engine in it. Haven't need on in stock since then. Cadillac used to be the car to have, ask Elvis. Test drove an 81 Cadillac when we had a Caddy dealer in town, reminded me of a 52 Chevy with a two speed Powerguild. 

Olds was the performance car, but this is back in the 50's, Rocket V-8, never was interested in a Pontiac still was using a flathead straight eight. Did overhaul a 57 Chevy 283, what a piece of crap that engine was, combustion chamber looked like creators on the moon. Buick and Cadillac used machined combustion chambers. Valve lifter studs for the rocker arms on the Chevy were pressed in and would fall out, that was a job, but could buy threaded aftermarket ones.

Mercury's were special back then but became identical to the Ford, like Pontiac was a Chevy, or a Dodge was like a Plymouth. Getting rid of Olds, cost GM a fortune to compensate their dealers.

Never thought I would see the day where the Chevy was the most reliable car with options you can only get with a Caddy. Still have a GMC dealer in town, really can't see the difference between these and Chevy, except for the label.

Sometimes wonder why we need dealers.


----------

